# Solved: Can an External Sata Drive have AD?



## ditoboisy (May 9, 2012)

I've done some Googling and I can't seem to find the answer for some reason. We are looking at expanding our storage by attaching an esata drive to a server. We tried NAS drives, but 2 models we tried glitched with Active Directory and wouldn't work properly. 

I feel like I read many moons ago that a USB drive can't have AD applied to it. My question is if esata has the same limitations.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## ditoboisy (May 9, 2012)

I wrote a reply yesterday, but I must have forgot to hit post. I am trying to make a cheap external share drive. I want to use esata to help increase the speed. I feel that I heard somewhere you can't set securities on folders in an external share drive connected by USB. I just wanted to make sure if this was also the case for esata.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Permissions can be applied to usb connected storage. Should be the same for eSATA.


----------



## ditoboisy (May 9, 2012)

ETech7 said:


> Permissions can be applied to usb connected storage. Should be the same for eSATA.


Ok, thanks for the quick replies. I just found an open USB drive I can test on the server before I actually order all the stuff. Thanks for the help.


----------

